# [SOLVED]gentoo-sourcess

## macieju

Witam ! 

Wydając #USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources pojawia się komunikat na czerwono ... 

```
!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): /usr/local/portage 

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink? 

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete? 
```

za podpowiedź z góry dziękuję

od raku: znacznikiLast edited by macieju on Sun Mar 18, 2007 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arek.k

Na początek podaj wynik: 

```
# ls -l /etc | grep make.profile
```

no i jeszcze może 

```
# emerge --info
```

----------

## macieju

wynik to :

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    54 mar 18 21:15 make.profile -> usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop/
```

SKLEJONE

wynik emerge --info to:

```
!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): /usr/local/portage

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-11-generic i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-11-generic i686 unknown

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa cdr cups dvd kde qt"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

od raku: sklejone dwa posty, znaczniki

----------

## Raku

Analiza przyczyny pierwszej części błędu wymaga słownika ang-pl:

```
!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): /usr/local/portage 
```

potrzebne hasła to: invalid, not, dir

Druga część:

```
!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink? 
```

też powinna pójść ze słownikiem

Sprawdź, czy symlink jest poprawny i dlaczego nie wskazuje na właściwy katalog (hint: brakuje / w tym co wkleiłeś)

----------

## arek.k

Tłumacząc słowa naszego mistrza @Raku, podejrzewam, że masz ustawione w /etc/make.conf PORTDIR_OVERLAY na nieistniejący katalog, ale moge się mylić.

W sprawie ARCH to myślę, że sprawa jest jasna.

Jak by co to pytaj. Lepiej dostać opierdziel i rozwiązac probelm niż siedzieć cicho i mieć niesprawny system  :Smile: .

----------

## macieju

szczerze!? - to dla mnie -czyli nowicjusza z tym ARCH to nie jest zbyt jasne, a właściwie wogóle.

, a co do raczka, to sorry, że Go zdenerwowałem

----------

## arek.k

W sprawie ARCH - zrób: 

```
# rm /etc/make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop/ /etc/make.profile
```

A  jeśli chodzi o @Raku, to się nie przejmuj. Czasem bywa trochę oschły, ale to dobry chłop   :Laughing: .

No właśnie, poniżej @Poe ma rację - Handbook, Handbook über alles, Über alles in der Welt  :Razz: .Last edited by arek.k on Sun Mar 18, 2007 9:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Poe

macieju, 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2

----------

## macieju

Wielkie dzięki Arku, pomogło właśnie zasysam źródełka, a co "sznurka" Poe, to właśnie się z tej książki uczę, i czytałem o tym dowiązaniu ale widocznie coś powaliłem !

----------

## arek.k

No chyba raczej "Dzięki @Raku", ja byłem tylko za tłumacza z tego jego dziwnego języka  :Smile: .Last edited by arek.k on Sun Mar 18, 2007 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## macieju

Sorry chłopaki, że Was tak zamęczam,

wpisuje jak poniżej;

```
macieju-desktop / # USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

ok wszystko ładnie, źródełka się ssają a potem klapa:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 to /

Adjusting permissions recursively: '/usr/portage/distfiles/'

Adjusting permissions recursively: '/usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src'

Adjusting permissions recursively: '/usr/portage/distfiles/.locks'

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2

--22:38:26--  http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.po.opole.pl... 217.173.198.6

Connecting to gentoo.po.opole.pl|217.173.198.6|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:38:26 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2

--22:38:26--  ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.snt.utwente.nl... 130.89.175.1, 2001:610:1908:8000::175:1

Connecting to ftp.snt.utwente.nl|130.89.175.1|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2 ... done.

Length: 143,193 (140K) (unauthoritative)

100%[=================================================================================================>] 143,193       62.62K/s             

22:38:29 (62.44 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2' saved [143193]

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2

--22:38:30--  http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.po.opole.pl... 217.173.198.6

Connecting to gentoo.po.opole.pl|217.173.198.6|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:38:30 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2

--22:38:30--  ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.tu-clausthal.de... 139.174.2.36

Connecting to ftp.tu-clausthal.de|139.174.2.36|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2 ... done.

Length: 39,325 (38K) (unauthoritative)

100%[=================================================================================================>] 39,325        45.13K/s             

22:38:33 (44.99 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2' saved [39325]

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/distfiles/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2

--22:38:33--  http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/distfiles/distfiles/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.po.opole.pl... 217.173.198.6

Connecting to gentoo.po.opole.pl|217.173.198.6|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:38:33 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2

--22:38:33--  http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.de.kernel.org... 129.143.116.10

Connecting to www.de.kernel.org|129.143.116.10|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 42,733,268 (41M) [application/x-bzip2]

100%[=====================================================================================>] 42,733,268    64.00K/s    ETA 00:00 

22:49:49 (61.79 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2' saved [42733268/42733268]

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5/work

 * genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2 unpacked

 * genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2 unpacked

 * Applying 1000_linux-2.6.19.1.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying 1001_linux-2.6.19.2.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying 1500_x86-64-bitops-gcc34.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying 1805_detect-early-irq-enable.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying 1900_nfsd-unaligned-crash.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 1925_cifs-page-corruption.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 2000_ipv6-all-node-mcast-group.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying 2305_pci-early-find-subsys.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying 2900_usblp-kyocera-820-workaround.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 4000_deprecate-sk98lin.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 4100_sata-promise-ide.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 4101_sata-promise-ide-fix.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 4105_dm-bbr.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying 4200_fbsplash-0.9.2-r5.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 4205_vesafb-tng-1.0-rc2.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying 4210_cx88-cinergy-1400-support.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying 4300_squashfs-3.1.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 4301_squashfs-fsfuzzer.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 4400_speakup-20061221.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 4405_alpha-sysctl-uac.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

touch: setting times of `/var/tmp/portage/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5/.unpacked': Function not implemented

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 712:   Called die

!!! IO Failure -- Failed 'touch .unpacked' in /var/tmp/portage/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

o co tym razem chodzi ?

----------

## arek.k

Tu ktoś miał podobny problem. Jeśli też jesteś w środowisku chroot to może popełniłeś ten sam błąd. Jeśli jesteś już w "działającym" systemie, to poszukamy dalej.

----------

## macieju

Dzięki bardzo !

----------

## Raku

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Tłumacząc słowa naszego mistrza @Raku

 

to mnie trzeba jeszcze tłumaczyć?

pokazuję dokładnie, gdzie jest błąd, na co zwrócić uwagę i ZACHĘCAM do SAMODZIELNEGO rozwiązywania problemów na podstawie udzielonych wskazówek. Uważam, że etap żłobka i prowadzenia za rączkę czytelnicy forum powinni mieć już zakończony, zresztą praktykuję zasadę: "pomagać każdemu dla poprawy własnego samopoczucia, rozwiązywać za kogoś jego problemy dla poprawy własnych finansów".   :Cool:   Jeśli jesteś dobrym samarytaninem i zapierdzielasz za innych za free - twoja sprawa.

----------

## arek.k

Hehe, @Raku, też kiedyś byłem początkujący (o kurcze, nadal jestem) i pamiętam, że do mnie też nie za bardzo trafiały te skróty myślowe.

Oczywiście masz rację, że więcej można się nauczyć, jeśli sam rozwiązujesz problem (z podpowiedzią), a nie dostajesz gotowe rozwiązanie.

A co do "mistrza", to naprawdę nie była to złośliwość z mojej strony  :Wink: .

----------

